# Trialtech Hebel Problem



## coaster (15. Dezember 2018)

Hallo. Hab mir 2 neue Trialtech Hebel gekauft und auf meine alten Leitungen mit Magura Kolben geschraubt. Im ausgebauten Zustand sind die Hebel zackig zurück geschnappt. Nach dem Einbau aber nicht mehr. Habe sie 2x entlüftet und das hat nichts geändert. Druckpunkt ist aber toll. Auf einem anderen Rad hab ich auch einen Trialtech Hebel, der schnappt aber  sofort zurück.  Da sind oben am Hebel auch keine Oliven sondern Einschlagschrauben. Ob da evtl. vom Einschlagen her Material vom Kabel drinnen ist? In den Hebeln sind doch Federn. Die müssten doch immer auf Spannung sein. Hat einer von Euch eine Idee was da los ist?


----------



## ecols (19. Dezember 2018)

Könnte es sein dass sich der Zylinder beim festschrauben verzieht? Tritt das Problem auch auf wenn der Hebel nicht am Lenker befestigt ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hoffes (1. Januar 2019)

Schlag Mal die Einschlagschraube auf einer bremse drauf 

Nicht das die Olive den Durchfluss blockiert


----------



## Raymond12 (25. April 2019)

Hast du das gelöst bekommen? Ich habe exakt dasselbe Problem!


----------



## koxxdriver (28. August 2019)

Also ich hatte dieses Problem auch schon, bei mir lag es nicht an den Hebeln sondern daran. Das ich einfach die Zylinder zu doll festgezogen habe.


----------



## Raymond12 (28. August 2019)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Wie kann man die Zylinder zu fest anziehen, oder meinst Du den Hebel am Lenker?
Woran es bei mir lag, weiß ich gar nicht ganz genau, jetzt gehen die aber wieder einwandfrei. Ich habe den Hebel aber auch komplett auseinandergebaut den Kolben rausgehebelt, alles gesäubert und geschmiert und dann wieder am Fahrrad befestigt.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Luke_93 (31. August 2019)

Er meint die Halter für die Magura Zylinder am Rahmen/Gabel. Reinigen und fetten vom Hebel funktioniert bei mir gut.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (9. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe mir ein komplett neues Set aus Trialtech Hebel und Magura Nehmerkolben gekauft. Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Interessanterweise gibt sich das hin und wieder während de Fahrt, ist dann aber 10 Miunten später wieder da. Der Heben wird dann auch beim ziehen wesentlich schwergängiger. Hat das Geheimnis schon jemand lüften können?


----------



## Raymond12 (9. Oktober 2019)

Hey Angelo, versuch mal die Bremshebel nicht zu fest am Lenker zu montieren. Danach würde ich es mit ein bisschen fett am geberkolben probieren. Blöd ist halt, dass du das ganze System dann nochmal entlüften müsstest. Aber bei neuen Hebeln sollte das ja noch nicht sein.


----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Oktober 2019)

Hey Raymond. Weder das Lösen der Klemmschraube, noch das nachfetten des Geberkolbens haben eine Besserung gebracht. Ich habe mir jetzt eine nachweislich funktionierende HS33 geliehen und fange jetzt an einzelne Komponenten zu tauschen bis ich hoffentlich drauf komme...


----------



## Raymond12 (11. Oktober 2019)

Was fährst du denn für Flüssigkeit? Seit ich auf dieses blaue Blut umgestiegen bin habe ich generell viel weniger Probleme. Vorher hatte ich trialtechflüssigkeit im System. Ob das aber mit meinem Hebelproblem in Zusammenhang zu bringen ist vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen. Bin gespannt ob's am Nehmer liegt. Die rumprobiererei ist halt supernervig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Angelo Berlin (11. Oktober 2019)

Habs gelöst. Ich bin sogar schon am Anfang einmal vom blauen Magura Blood auf das grüne Jitsie umgestiegen um das auszuschließen.
Es waren weder der Trialtechhebel, noch die Magura Kolben.

Es war...._Fanfare_ und jetzt so geschrieben, dass jeder es googlen kann.



> "Ein unsauber eingeschlagener Anschlusstückstutzen M6 hat bei meiner Magura HS33 zu einer schwergängigen Bremse und zu einer verlangsamten Rückholphase (Zurückschnappen des Hebels) geführt."



Den Stutzen hatte ich beim ersten Einschlagversuch etwas schräg in die Leitung geprügelt. Ich vermute, dass sich dabei etwas Leitungsmaterial abgespalten hat. Diese Abspaltung könnte dann den Durchfluss wie ein Ventil mal gängig gemacht und mal verstopft haben.

Lösung:
1. Leitung gekürzt
2. Neuen Einschlagstutzen sauber eingeschlagen.

Es hat sich übrigens bewährt, den Stutzen in mehreren Schritten in die Leitung zu treiben, d.h. erst nur bis zur Hälfte einschlagen, dann wieder etwas mehr Leitung überstehen lassen und dann den Rest einschlagen. Dann kann man das freie Leitungsende über den Klemmbacken kürzer lassen und es verringert die Gefahr, dass die Leitung beim Schlagen abknickt.

Fun Fact: Magura hat diesen Teil aus ihrem Werkstattvideo astrein rausgeschnitten. Der Leitungsüberstand im Video ist nach meiner Erfahrung zu lang und würde mir beim Einschlagen weg knicken.





0:37: "Dazu die Leitung mit den Kunststoff Klemmbacken, wie sie im Servicekit enthalten sind, SCHNITT mit dem Schonhammer einschlagen."


----------

